# Tak Wiem



## shippothekit

Hi there. I'm new to the site. I've recently taken an interest in the Polish language mostly because I'm 1/4 Polish. I was listening to some Polish music and found a very touching song. However I don't know any Polish and would like to know what the lyrics are saying.

For now I would like to know this simple phrase they keep repeating. It's Tak wiem. The W in wiem sounds more like a V. I've looked around and came to the rough conclusion that it means something like Yeah, I know. 
Can anyone help me out with the song?


----------



## tkekte

What's the song called? 

I'm not a speaker of Polish but I assume "tak wiem" can mean either of two things:

Tak, wiem = Yes, I know
Tak wiem = That's how I know it

That's just my guess..


----------



## dn88

tkekte said:


> What's the song called?
> 
> I'm not a speaker of Polish but I assume "tak wiem" can mean either of two things:
> 
> Tak, wiem = Yes, I know
> Tak wiem = That's how I know it
> 
> That's just my guess..



I agree, "Tak, wiem" = "Yes, I know"

"Tak wiem" - I understand what you meant, however, I think it's just highly unlikely to express the idea in this way (and probably you would be misunderstood in most cases). You should rather say something like: "W ten sposób o tym wiem" to avoid the possible ambiguity (especially when speaking).

PS: Welcome to the WR forums, shippothekit. 

dn88


----------



## tkekte

Aha.. Thanks.


----------



## shippothekit

The song is called Krakow and its sung by Myslovitz. Here are the lyrics:

http://www.adrian.hg.pl/m_Myslovitz.htm#7


----------



## dn88

I see... the meaning is "Yes I know", though there is no comma.

dn88


----------



## tkekte

Posluchalem tę piosenkę na youtube... istotnie jest bardzo fajna. Czy pierwsza osoba ze spiewa jest Myslovitzem a druga Marekiem? Wiecej lubie glos drugiego.  [prosze poprawcie moje pomylki.]

edit: Aha, sadziac po jego drugim piesniam, to byl glos Myslovitza.


----------



## .Jordi.

tkekte said:


> Posluchalem tę (posłuchałem kogo/czego -> tej) piosenki na youtube... istotnie jest bardzo fajna. Czy pierwsza osoba ze spiewu jest Myslovitzem a druga Marekiem (Markiem)? Wiecej (Bardziej) lubie glos drugiego.  [prosze poprawcie moje pomylki.]


 




Tak, pierwszy głos należy do Artura Rojka z grupy Myslovitz, zaś drugi do świętej pamięci Marka Grechuty.


----------



## tkekte

.Jordi. said:


> ... osoba ze spiewu...


Nieee... chcielem napisać "osoba że śpiewa" [a person that sings], a nie "osoba ze śpiewu" [a person from the song]. To było nieporozumienie od braku kropki nad literą z. Teraz sobie postawilem polski układ i będę starać się pisać poprawnie. 



> Tak, pierwszy głos należy do Artura Rojka z grupy Myslovitz, zaś drugi do świętej pamięci Marka Grechuty.


Aa.. myslilem że "Myslovitz" jest pseudonym jednego artystu, a nie imę grupy. 

P.S. Jak wygląda "imę" w narzędnikie?
Szukalem v internecie "imenem"... ale wszystki wyniki byli rosyjskimi albo czeskimi. (Czy nie musi po czesku być "jmenem"?)
Jeśli można, to napiście dla mnie proszę całę deklinację tego slowa po wszyscym przypadkam. 

A jeszcze znaleźlem coś wcale dziwnie... http://litopys.org.ua/psrl3235/lytov08.htm, nie polski to się widzi... chyba jest białoruskim na łacinkie. A na lewo część od manuscriptu na staropolskiem..


----------



## .Jordi.

tkekte said:


> Nieee... chcielem napisać "osoba że śpiewa" [a person that sings], a nie "osoba ze śpiewu" [a person from the song]. To było nieporozumienie od braku kropki nad literą z. Teraz sobie postawilem polski układ i będę starać się pisać poprawnie.


 
W polskim raczej nie używa się konstrukcji "osoba że śpiewa", częściej mówimy - "osoba, która śpiewa" [a person which sings] albo po prostu "osoba śpiewająca" [a singing person]




> P.S. Jak wygląda "imę" w narzędnikie?
> Szukalem v internecie "imenem"... ale wszystki wyniki byli rosyjskimi albo czeskimi. (Czy nie musi po czesku być "jmenem"?)
> Jeśli można, to napiście dla mnie proszę całę deklinację tego slowa po wszyscym przypadkam.


 
liczba pojedyńcza
Mianownik _Imię_
Dopełniacz _Imienia_
Celownik _Imieniu_
Biernik _Imię_
Narzędnik _Imieniem_
Miejscownik _Imieniu_

liczba mnoga
Mianownik _Imiona_
Dopełniacz _Imion_
Celownik _Imionom_
Biernik _Imiona_
Narzędnik _Imionami_
Miejscownik _Imionom_




> A jeszcze znaleźlem coś wcale dziwnie... nie polski to się widzi... chyba jest białoruskim na łacinkie. A na lewo część od manuscriptu na staropolskiem..


 
Tak, to po lewej jest staropolskim, za to tekst na środku wygląda mi na staroczeski, ponieważ tam, gdzie normalnie w polskim byłoby "g", jest "h", na przykład: _hde_ zamiast _gdzie_, _jeho_ zamiast _jego._

Pozdrawiam serdecznie.


----------



## Thomas1

.Jordi. said:


> W polskim raczej nie używa się konstrukcji "osoba że śpiewa", częściej mówimy - "osoba, która śpiewa" [a person which who sings] albo po prostu "osoba śpiewająca" [a singing person]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liczba pojedyńcza
> Mianownik _Imię_
> Dopełniacz _Imienia_
> Celownik _Imieniu_
> Biernik _Imię_
> Narzędnik _Imieniem_
> Miejscownik _Imieniu_
> 
> liczba mnoga
> Mianownik _Imiona_
> Dopełniacz _Imion_
> Celownik _Imionom_
> Biernik _Imiona_
> Narzędnik _Imionami_
> Miejscownik _Imionom_


Jedna uwaga, cała deklinacja powinna być zapisana małą literą.




.Jordi. said:


> Tak, to po lewej jest staropolskim, za to tekst na środku wygląda mi na staroczeski, ponieważ tam, gdzie normalnie w polskim byłoby "g", jest "h", na przykład: _hde_ zamiast _gdzie_, _jeho_ zamiast _jego._


Może coś mi się nie wyświetla ale ja mam tylko dwa rzędy tekstu.

Co do jęzka to ten z lewej to polski a to z prawej wygląda mi na polską transkrypcję któregoś z języków wschodniosłowiańskich (białoruski?).


Tom


----------



## tkekte

Thanks a lot .Jordi. !   Pilno go zapamiętam.

After some searching, I think the mysterious language is Ruthenian. 
A language often used in the Polish-Lithuanian commonwealth. It used to be the official language of the Grand Duchy of Lithuania, eventually displaced by Polish in the 18th century.

I can read it easily, it's pretty much like modern Russian. The manuscript offers a funny etymology for the name "Lithuania".


----------



## slowik

Well, it's great that you guys are trying to learn polish. When you'll be more advanced in it you might want to read some of our amazing poetry. Now you might want to listen to some Marek Grechuta songs which are really great and uplifting.



> Czy pierwsza osoba ze spiewu jest Myslovitzem a druga Marekiem (Markiem)?


I think that this sentence sound weird and incorrect even after corrections. You can't say "pierwsza ze śpiewu". You should say "pierwsza śpiewająca osoba" or "pierwsza ze śpiewających osób" - the first example is what a typical Pole would say, and the other example is what a person more focused on the correctness of language (e.g. a polish language teacher) would say.


----------



## tkekte

I never said "pierwsza ze śpiewu" though...


----------

